# international 574 powered steering problems



## andy21473

Hi guys.....just joined today.....great forum.
Anyways, i am having problem with my 574 steering. When i try to turn the wheel, i can hear the hydr/pump engaging but the wheels only turn in sharp bursts, even worst at higher revs, there was little fluid in when i bought the tractor so i filled it up to the mark and did what the manual says to bleed it through (turn the wheel to stop and back to opposite stop until its working fine) but this is not fixing the problem. Any advice would be welcome.

Andy


----------



## Leon

Start by replacing the filter that is on the multiple control valve(the MCV is located on the rear end housing and you can see it by looking in from the front of the left rear tire). It also has a metal by-pass valve on it, clean off the screen unless the screen is damaged or hopelessly plugged with junk, in which case you'll need a new one.

If that doesn't fix it, jack up the front of the tractor, remove the ball joints from the steering arms and make sure that both the left and right wheels turn back and forth without effort. If one sticks, pump it full of grease until it moves freely.

If it's still not fixed, then the problem is somewhere in the hydraulic system and we'll work on that once you've eliminated these first 2 things.

-Leon

p.s. If the tractor has a hydrostatic transmission, replace that filter as well, it's probably been in there for 20 years or so.

p.p.s. If it has a loader, replace that filter as well, your emergency brake lining is probably plugging it.


----------



## andy21473

cheers leon will try them this weekend
thanx again

andy


----------



## andy21473

cheers Leon!

took your advice and cleaned the filter, worked a treat, however as soon as the system warmed up....it started hicking again, gonna replace the fluid and put new filters on this weekend see if that helps..................was in dreamland driving it along the beach till it started troublin me again!!

I let u know the outcome!


----------



## Leon

I hope you have good luck with it by changing the oils and filters. The usual cause for warm tractor hydraulics not working is a worn out pump, unfortunately. But that can be tested if it comes to that.

-Leon


----------



## oldguychuck

Hi - I just installed a new Danforh power steering unit and drive shaft to the steering wheel. It has 4 copper pipes to it, each with fittings. I fire up the tractor -International 574, and it is a huge fight to get the steering wheel and wheels to turn left, going right is easy. I "jacked up" the front wheels with the front end bucket, which works fine, and tried again for a few times - no success. Is the next step to bleed the system at the copper pipes off the power steering unit or to loosen the ones on the hysraulic cylinders for the front wheels ? or is there something better to do ?

Thx

Chuck


----------



## cyrush

"Andy21473" !!

Some more info to help you diagnose the problem on your steering ???


----------



## oldguychuck

Hi All

some of you will know I replaced the Danforth hydraulic pump on my International 574, last fall. All went well till now. It still steers real good, bucket works fine, no brakes. Tried bleeding the valves on each side of the tractor, won't bleed and fluid level is on the line.

Ideas, more info needed ?

Thanks in advance

Oldguychuck


----------



## cyrush

Yes its an old problem!!

Send me a PM with your e mail address and i will send you a couple of documents to guide you to an easy fix!!

Do you have a service manual??


----------



## martin574

*Inter 574 steering*

Hi, I am haveing the same hydrolic/steering problems on my 574, at the moment the loader is supplied through the spool valve, the steering will be ok then go stiff but stop the spool valve and steering is ok, I have taken out the priority flow divider and its all clean, the transmisson oil light keeps coming on and off below 1100 rpm. I repalced oil pump 3yrs ago, had the Danfoss valve overhauled last year. I have to have the rear end oil level higher than marks on dipstick or the oil light is on all the time? What can I do as its a bit on the annoying side. Is there a better place to supply the loader from so i have a spare spool valve. cheers


----------



## cyrush

Hi Martin!! I see you are a local man ???

The best way to supply the loader is from a "High Pressure Carry Over" (HPCO) 

Stiff steering + the need to overfill sounds like a problem with the rubber plug which should be fitted between the pto and diff compartments in the tranny of the tractor, plug is possibly displaced and keeps getting sucked into the pump inlet blocking oil supply, stop tractor, plug floats out, then its ok for a while till it happens again??

Unfortunately i am in QA hospital @ Cosham at present, (hope to escape soon!!!). I need to send you a document which explains about the robber plug!!, can u let me have your e mail address on a P M??

Do you have a service manual?? I sell genuine IH manuals in PDF format ( much better than the aftermarket I & T manuals that are about!!!.


----------



## jhoffman

*574 steering and brakes*

I have never had any sucess keeping air out of the system until I was advised by an old IH mechanic to overfill the transmission. It needs to be above the level of the pump/filter housing. The inlet for the pump has an o ring sealing it and unless the oil level is maintained higher than that joint it will suck air. Replaced o ring, replaced gaskits in but overfilling worked.


----------



## Joe Hadder

I also have a 574 with hydraulic issues. I just changed the fluid and filter and cleaned the transfer pump screen. The pump had recently been replaced. Now all works, except the power steering. It has power on first start up, then becomes manual. Also, the pressure light begins to illuminate on warmup. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## egebel

Joe Hadder said:


> I also have a 574 with hydraulic issues. I just changed the fluid and filter and cleaned the transfer pump screen. The pump had recently been replaced. Now all works, except the power steering. It has power on first start up, then becomes manual. Also, the pressure light begins to illuminate on warmup. Any ideas? Thanks


Did you figure out what the problem was? I’m having an identical situation on a 674 where arms, pto, loader, brakes all work but very hard and sometimes zero power steering. Was mowing hay and turned a corner and then couldn’t turn back, steering locked up but only in one direction. Got it to the barn using the brakes to steer and the tractor sat a few months. Now I’m trying to work on it and upon starting the steering was tough in both directions but manageable. After a couple laps around the driveway the steering got very hard in both directions. I shut it down and let sit overnight and the steering is still very hard in both directions upon cold start with the front end lifted off the ground.

About 10 engine hours prior I had lost power steering and found that I had blown the power steering pressure relief valve so I replaced it with a new one. During that fix I also found that the filter and screen were full of what looked like crumb rubber. I took the filter and screen to the local IH dealer and the service tech told me it looked like the excess material that hangs past the mating surfaces of the original installed gaskets in the transmission housing had deteriorated and crumbled, maybe some chunks of rtv silicone from someone being in there before. I drained the oil and filtered it through some milk filters. Put it back in the tractor with a new Napa filter to try to get the rest flushed out, ran it for an hour then drained the whole reservoir and put new hydraulic fluid in with a new CNH filter. Everything ran good for the past 10 hours or so.

I disconnected the steering linkage and all is free and easy to move. Pulled and checked the filter and screen and found a few larger chunks of crumb rubber but otherwise clean. Pulled PS pressure relief valve on MCV also disassembled valve to check the spring and all was okay. Removed flow diverter on MCV and the top hole was clean and everything moved freely. Removed PS return check valve on MCV and all looked okay. Disassembled and reassembled the PS cylinder and confirmed both holes in the shaft were clear. Over filled it with hydraulic fluid and ran steering back and forth to bleed air and no change. Ran the steering wheel with PS cylinder hoses disconnected and steering becomes easy and both hoses run fluid out freely into a bucket making me think it’s something on the return side. I seems like the problem must be in the orbital under the steering wheel but I do not have a solid understanding of how that piece works so I’m trying to check everything else first. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------

